# New...



## roscosmummy (Mar 10, 2014)

When i first got my pup the previous owner was feeding him canned pedigree for pups, was also giving him milk, cheese, egg ect (which I don't think is right) 
Since having our little boy we have moved him onto James welloved dry food, is this okay to give to him? The vet said that's an excellent choice to have him on....
Any advice would be grateful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally speaking, I have never heard of the Brand of Dog Food that you are feeding your Dog at the time. Perhaps others here on SM will be able to offer so advice/suggestions. How old is your Pup???


----------



## roscosmummy (Mar 10, 2014)

He's 13 weeks old, I'm from the uk maybe that's why 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi I am from the uk but I buy my dog food from America as I travel there alot! I don't know much about James well beloved but for a maltese you want to make sure the protein content is no more than about 27-28% another thing to look at is the ingredients and how they are listed on the pack alot of foods include alot of grains and fillers, really you want the first ingredient to be meat rather than rice etx, the only food personally I would buy in the uk is Lily's kitchen, maizy was on Burns mini bites when I got her which was ok but not great! I have learnt so much from everyone on this forum do stick around!!

Also good to know if you do decide to change food you should slowly transition it in so gradually introduce it so that your pup doesn't get a poorly tummy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hailey, your baby is absolutely adorable. 
I don't know this food either so maybe someone from the UK can help. We have a few people here from the UK now.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So cute!! If your baby is doing well on the new food then it's probably fine. Do your research though, Lisa had some good suggestions as she is familiar with what's available over there. Definitely cut out the milk, cheese is ok as a high value training treat in limited amounts, egg is ok occasionally but if you're feeding a well balanced kibble it's not necessary (I give my dog my kids leftover scrambled eggs sometimes). 

Can you post more pix and tell us more about Rosco???


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:welcome1: Glad you joined....I'm in U.S. so like many of the others am not familiar with that food.....sure is cute!


----------

